# Ashes cricket



## Joel1 (Jul 31, 2009)

Anyone know where they are showing the Ashes, also anyone fancy joining me for a beer and watching it on Saturday 1st August?

i'm based in 392 Havelock Road, so anywhere near there would be ideal


----------



## Stevan (Jun 30, 2009)

Joel1 said:


> Anyone know where they are showing the Ashes, also anyone fancy joining me for a beer and watching it on Saturday 1st August?
> 
> i'm based in 392 Havelock Road, so anywhere near there would be ideal


Forcast is lots of rain.

Looks like lots of beer but not much action on the field im affraid.

Still you got the beer


----------



## Joel1 (Jul 31, 2009)

Stevan said:


> Forcast is lots of rain.
> 
> Looks like lots of beer but not much action on the field im affraid.
> 
> Still you got the beer


doesn't look good does it. I found a place earlier that's showing it, it's a hotel/shopping mall on Claymore Road (off Orchard Road), there's a big sign on the place advertising an irish pub (muddy murphy's - this is not the name of the pub showng it) and it's located in the basement under the escalator of this building. I'll be heading over there in an hour or so, feel free to join me for a beer and hopefully some cricket


----------



## Pomm_in_singapore (Aug 20, 2009)

Guys. Did you manage to locate a bar that was showing the ashes? If so, would you mind if I tagged along?


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Though I am from a cricket playing country, I always remember my American friend's sarcastic view on cricket - he says "it is like putting a piece of metal out in the rain, and watching it corrode .. "

Anyway, the weather doesn't look too good .. If Muddy Murphy's is showing, let me know, I may drop by for the Strong Bow there ..


----------

